

Show HN: Bubble: Crowd-Sourced Value Investment Analysis - dwshorowitz

Bubble is a platform for crowd-sourced security analysis. I&#x27;m looking for people who are passionate about value investing to join the site, contribute, and offer feedback to help make it better. Here&#x27;s the link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bubbleinvestment.com&#x2F;
======
mjhea0
clickable -
[https://www.bubbleinvestment.com/](https://www.bubbleinvestment.com/)

